# Leyland 255 Operators Manual



## Radman (Sep 12, 2012)

I have just purchased my first tractor. I managed to get a CD with the service manual on it but I have no operators manual. I don't know what is what and where it is on the tractor which makes it harder to run. Does anyone know where I can get an operator or owners manual for this tractor? thanks in advance for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## musicman9016 (Oct 20, 2014)

If you pm me your email I can send you a manual.
If you tell me the problem I might know how to fix it easily.


----------



## Joestractor (Dec 23, 2014)

*255 manual and hydrolics*

I also am looking for a manual for the Leyland 255 I recently bought. The repair manual came with it but as I am new to tractors, most of the onfo is over my head. 
The tractor runs great but I can't get the hydrolic 3 pt arms to raise or lower. I Think they are just frozen as it has been sitting for a few years. Any suggestions?


----------



## musicman9016 (Oct 20, 2014)

First try lifting the linkage by hand. If you cant then it should be an easy fix. Next, make sure the hydraulic selector is in lower and not lift, if still nothing calibrate hydraulics. Think it's around page 178 of the manual. You can skip the first few steps about clock gauges and all that.
If still nothing take take the top off the linkage, start the tractor and try to lift slowly. When doing this make sure you have a spring compressor handy cause the linkage piston is a pain to get back in without one.
You can also disconnect controls and manually operate valves from inside the linkage to make viewing easier.
Other things it could be are stuck valve balls or broken valve springs. There are two main ones in the top half which are easy to get to. Just dont drop anything when you pull that bit apart. Failing all above, drain gearbox/linkage sump and remove the whole arse end of the tractor. Check piston and hydraulic pump for anything broken. All in all after doing all this you should have a complete and working linkage. Something else i found is if i use draft control i need to give the mechanism that splits between draft and position a whack with a hammer as it sometimes jumps a tooth and wont go in properly.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Joestractor (Dec 23, 2014)

*255*

Thanks for the input. The main control lever was not moving freely so i removed the cross shaft cover and noted that the operating shaft for the 3 legged lever was bent causing it to be misaligned. I bent it back to where it seemed it should ride the cam and that seemed to do the trick. But you are also right about the linkage from the draft control and main control, as every time it is moved forward and back it seems to jump forward one tooth on the spline until it is loose. I am trying to figure that out now. Thanks again for your help.


----------

